# Ski Telluride... Free!



## dougjerk (Apr 13, 2006)

i might be able to help you, im in lakewood. send me an email: [email protected] 

give me the details of where and when.


----------



## mtnsurfista (Mar 4, 2006)

the offer is still good.....and it should be great spring skiing this weekend!


----------

